# Stupid Drying Rack



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

So I bought a drying rack for cabinet doors off one of the links that was posted in a drying rack thread here. I call, order and receive. $800 smackola's. I get it and it has no instructions at all and no rods. I call and they send out the only set they have (distributer). I get the rods and still no instructions. I call again and am told that the manufacturer has gone out of business and they can no longer get information or any more pieces. So I put this stupid thing together from a 2"x2" inch picture off the internet and it still doesnt work right. If you screw the doors in through the holders gravity causes the doors to hand at a 45 degree angle.....no good. 

Anyone have this thing? Anyone want to buy this thing?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

That is different I suggest you go with Dean's Erecta-rack set up.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I liked this rack because the doors could be sprayed on all sides at once and placed on the rack to dry with no contact on any of the surfaces of the door. The screws go right into the screw holes for the door hardware. Erecta rack you spray, move to the rack and lay down, dry, flip and do again.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I liked this rack because the doors could be sprayed on all sides at once and placed on the rack to dry with no contact on any of the surfaces of the door. The screws go right into the screw holes for the door hardware. Erecta rack you spray, move to the rack and lay down, dry, flip and do again.


Maybe you can modify the rack you got to fit the bill.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Chris,

Have you searched the internet for the instructions? What's the name of the product and the manufacturer?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.norfield.com/default.aspx?page=home

Got it from Norfield and they removed it from their site.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

That does look interesting. The pins are supposed to do what?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Oops, never mind
More coffee please


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> That is different I suggest you go with Dean's Erecta-rack set up.


What makes Dean's set-up unique?..Did he modify it?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

JoseyWales said:


> What makes Dean's set-up unique?..Did he modify it?


I think Worky may be talking about Dean's view on the Erecta?


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

CHris call me I will come down to the shop and look at it. maybe we can modify it to do what you want, plus I can rag on you some for buying a piece of crap


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

mr.fixit said:


> CHris call me I will come down to the shop and look at it. maybe we can modify it to do what you want, plus I can rag on you some for buying a piece of crap


LOL! Thanks Jack. You know me and my useless tool buying addiction. I'll call.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Chris, I think I've seen that same setup at a local cabinet shop. I'll try and swing by there in the next day or two and if it's the same or real similar, see if they have a instruction sheet or manual. If not, maybe some pics that I can e-mail you - still have your e-mail address.

Wolf


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Chris, I think I've seen that same setup at a local cabinet shop. I'll try and swing by there in the next day or two and if it's the same or real similar, see if they have a instruction sheet or manual. If not, maybe some pics that I can e-mail you - still have your e-mail address.
> 
> Wolf


Thank you Wolf :notworthy:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I have that system. Havent used it in a while. I figured he went out of business because I was searching for the company online a few months back myself. Looks like they sent you the rods, and a drying rack but not the actual spray rack and the pieces that come with it. I pulled one of my kitchen cabinet doors and went out to my shop and took a few photos, but having a problem sending from my phone to post because theres not very good cell service way out here. It wouldnt be too hard to fabricate it to do what you need. Theres no way I will be able to describe in text how it works, but he rod with the cabinet door should be at the end of the rack with a pin sitting about a foot or so inside the rack to hold the door flat. Then theres an arm that attaches to spray the otherside and the door will actually be sitting outside the rack. I will try and get the photos up tomorrow. Nothing worse than not getting what you paid for.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Woodland said:


> I have that system. Havent used it in a while. I figured he went out of business because I was searching for the company online a few months back myself. Looks like they sent you the rods, and a drying rack but not the actual spray rack and the pieces that come with it. I pulled one of my kitchen cabinet doors and went out to my shop and took a few photos, but having a problem sending from my phone to post because theres not very good cell service way out here. It wouldnt be too hard to fabricate it to do what you need. Theres no way I will be able to describe in text how it works, but he rod with the cabinet door should be at the end of the rack with a pin sitting about a foot or so inside the rack to hold the door flat. Then theres an arm that attaches to spray the otherside and the door will actually be sitting outside the rack. I will try and get the photos up tomorrow. Nothing worse than not getting what you paid for.


I dont feel so dumb now. Maybe a little, but not as much.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

It was called Pivot Pro. Not much comes up in a search anymore. This was the only photo I could find of what it should look like


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a the black handle and the pins. Might be able to mock up a stand like that for spraying. 

My other issue is hanging the doors to dry. THey do not hang straight down.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> I have a the black handle and the pins. Might be able to mock up a stand like that for spraying.
> 
> My other issue is hanging the doors to dry. THey do not hang straight down.


I will see about getting some photos up tomorrow. Depends how the hinges mounted on the door. If the screws for mount in the edges, I could see them hanging at an angle. The doors I have done had hinges that mounted in the inside of the door. I start a new hole between the original 3 holes where the hinge mounts. They do hang straight down the way I mount them.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Chris, I stopped by the cabinet shop today. His set up was something he had designed and fabricated based on what you bought. (he saw the thread and pics). He mainly uses his as a drying rack as he has to spray in either a booth or an area set up with the ventilation and filters. Sorry.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Chris, I stopped by the cabinet shop today. His set up was something he had designed and fabricated based on what you bought. (he saw the thread and pics). He mainly uses his as a drying rack as he has to spray in either a booth or an area set up with the ventilation and filters. Sorry.


 
Thank you for checking. 

I'm probably going to just use it for drying. Although I did use it to spray some small shelve doors this week.


----------

